

FBook removes dissident's profile for using pseudonym. Zuckerberg's dog has one - thecoffman
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/03/08/michael-anti-facebook_n_832771.html

======
michaelpinto
Zuck doesn't get that some of us have multiple online identities: I see the
biggest drop off rate in Facebook occurring in Teens who drop in and out of
the service. My prediction is that there's a good chance that Facebook will go
out of style in a big way with everyone under the age of 25. At that point it
will slowly become a gray haired version of MySpace (or think AOL 2.0) unless
Zuck can open up things a bit.

------
Duff
I love how the Facebook PR angle is that they have consulted with "child
protection" experts who advised them that a real-name policy is a good idea.
"Save the children" is a really lame excuse in this context.

------
thecoffman
Apologies for the lousy title - tough to fit the whole premise into 80
characters.

